# 24" Dell LCD Monitor - Can I Purchase ?



## techtronic (Jan 5, 2008)

I am intending to buy 24" LCD Dell Monitor with Contrast Ratio of 1000:1 and 
resolution of 1920*1200. Full Black
The price offered by Dell India incl of taxes is Rs.24,000
The monitor has a full replacement warranty for 3 years.
Is this a good deal ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

^^it supports full HD but isn't price a bit on the high side?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea man the price is too high. You can get a 22" for much less.
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/e228wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
1680*1050 aint so bad. Also the 
this one
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/2208wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
if u want 100:1 ratio and 5ms response time.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 5, 2008)

There may be more than one 24" model with different features.Mentioning the model number may perhaps help others suggest better.And yep models with HDMI/HDCP do cost a bomb.And only if you are very particular about these features ( may be you wanna buy a blu-ray DVD writer) then go for 
24". Otherwise wait till prices drop.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

but isn't 24' minimum size for a full HD?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 6, 2008)

y I think so. ANyways I dont bother about movies much so only look for Square Monitors which are better for gaming than Widescreen ones.

Btw How much is 19" Square LCDs costing these days? Does it support? 
1600 X 1200?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jan 6, 2008)

@TS price quoted by dell is too high ...........negotiate it for about 21k inc. tax & delivery for 3yrs warranty..


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea man the price is too high. You can get a 22" for much less.
> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/e228wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
> 1680*1050 aint so bad. Also the
> this one
> ...



what about their cost?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out the links dude. Cost is given.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 6, 2008)

found it..given on this page-

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/monitors?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## jamifahad (Jan 6, 2008)

check out acer ferrari line 20" monitor.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41PPDVX139L._SS500_.jpg

it has 3pin video audio connector. You can connect you dvd player,xbox360 and can even connect your dth decoder.So you can watch tv too.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 7, 2008)

Link : *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/e248wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
I was actually planning to buy this with HD in mind.
1920*1080 is the Blu-Ray and HD DVD Video resolution.
Anyways rips come only in 1280*720 resolution for which 19" is more than enough.

When I asked for Acer 24", cost was 36K incl taxes that too with a 800:1 contrast ratio.

More comments awaited.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^1920x1080==1080p,full HD

!280x720==720p,not full HD

24' is the minimum size to view full HD.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 7, 2008)

But you dont get much hd content.. also 36k for a monitor is too much.. 720p is good enuf.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^yea,they are darn costly now and won't be mainstream for atleast 3-4 years.We need fugging 100x better broadband for full HD content.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 8, 2008)

I am still enquiring prices of Samsung, HP and IBM 24" LCD Monitors, but finally I think I will buy Dell 24". I feel its definitely worth the money.
I am an avid DivX, XviD and HD Movie collector so instead of buying a 17" or 19" now and buy 24" later, i think i will go for a 24" LCD now itself.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 9, 2008)

Man i got a 46 inch BRAVIA at home. 
       i got a kick ass config (2 GTX's)
       i got a copy of Crysis

Man im in oblivion


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

Dell recently release a new 22" model with following spec

1) 2ms response time
2) 1000:1 contrast ratio
3) inbuilt webcam, microphone, 4 USB ports

Cost is around 15k without tax. I think this is lot more worthy in terms of performance and features that the 24" for 22k.

i think model number is 2208fp.

but if you are ready to shell out 24k and full HD is a must, I think samsung has better models' than Dell and you can also check Apple Cinema display.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO Apple cinema display is not worth the buck. I agree with you over dell being a great deal. At least to my eyes I didn't find the difference in the cost worth it for an Apple display.

However, the dell has the contrast ratio on a bit lower side.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

^^okay. Was just my thought but never really used it. tried it in apple store and felt good.

Checked Samsung site and couldn't find 24" models

I think in terms of money and quality, Dell's line up of 24" looks good as of now here in India.

Checked toshiba and LG too but couldn't find a better model


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, dell is value for money. I don't remember the model no. but Dell's 19 and 20 inch lcds come with 2000:1 contrast ratio and are priced really cheap. So being a 24inch, it should haf more or at least the same contrast ratio as there is more real estate available.


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 10, 2008)

For 24 inch & above category DELL is a best choice


----------



## juggler (Jan 10, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> For 24 inch & above category DELL is a best choice



then for for 19" which is best??


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ I don't know


----------



## techtronic (Jan 10, 2008)

Got the quotation from HP for a 24" Monitor.
Cost 54K + Taxes. I am going for Dell 24" next month.
I have a query, I am seeing 15.4 inches Toshiba Laptops able to play HD Videos, how is that possible ?
This URL says so
*www.neowin.net/news/main/08/01/06/toshiba-slashes-prices-of-hd-laptops-gives-away-5-hd-movies

The Toshiba HD DVD notebook portfolio consists of four models featuring *high-definition widescreen displays with resolutions up to 1080p and screen sizes ranging from 15.4- to 17-inches.* The portfolio includes the Satellite A205, Satellite P205, Satellite X205 and Qosmio G45 models.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ I think by downscaling the content to 720P

1080p on 17" is pure bullshit. could be 1080i. just my thought


----------



## techtronic (Jan 11, 2008)

Just for checking purpose, I downloaded a *sample of Transformers HD Rip version* and viola I am able to play this *1280*528* in my existing *14" CRT Monitor*. How is that possible ? When my maximum display resolution is* 1024*768 in a 14" Monitor*, how am I able to play this 1280*528 formatted video ?


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Just for checking purpose, I downloaded a *sample of Transformers HD Rip version* and viola I am able to play this *1280*528* in my existing *14" CRT Monitor*. How is that possible ? When my maximum display resolution is* 1024*768 in a 14" Monitor*, how am I able to play this 1280*528 formatted video ?


it is done by shrinking the video to fit your monitor

BTW
i recently bought the Dell E248WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor for 20499 incl TAX for my XBOX 360 and I must say it is AWESOME

But if you only want to watch 720p rips you should go for 22"


----------



## techtronic (Jan 12, 2008)

XBL said:


> it is done by shrinking the video to fit your monitor
> 
> BTW
> i recently bought the Dell E248WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor for 20499 incl TAX for my XBOX 360 and I must say it is AWESOME
> ...



*Did you buy the 24" Monitor in India ? *


----------



## shakensoul (Feb 28, 2008)

I have ordered the Dell E248WFP for 17k all inclusive with 5 years warranty


----------



## psmontte (Feb 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^1920x1080==1080p,full HD
> 
> !280x720==720p,not full HD
> 
> 24' is the minimum size to view full HD.


 
Can we spot any difference between 780p & 1080p on 24" screen?





shakensoul said:


> I have ordered the Dell E248WFP for 17k all inclusive with 5 years warranty


 
But it does not have HDMI output. How did you negotiate that price?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 28, 2008)

psmontte said:


> Can we spot any difference between 780p & 1080p on 24" screen?
> 
> But it does not have HDMI output. How did you negotiate that price?



Yes, there is difference between 720p and 1080p but I can say that you'll not be dissapointed with 720p image quality.
For dell you have to bargain like you would do at any shop.


----------



## psmontte (Feb 28, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Yes, there is difference between 720p and 1080p but I can say that you'll not be dissapointed with 720p image quality.
> For dell you have to bargain like you would do at any shop.


 
But does this difference visible to naked eye on 24" Monitor. 

And how do PC Montiors compare against TVs when running HD movies (DVI/HDMI output).

Pls. share tips on how to bargain with Dell.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 29, 2008)

See if you look at close up then there is differnce but if you watch movies from say 8-9 ft (like I do) you'll not see any difference. And yes from that distance both 720p and 1080p looks same, even dvds look good.

Most lcd tvs below 37" would scale down the 1080p to 720p resolution as they don't support full HD (1080p). But if you get 37" or larger tv then, yes the picture is better (since most tv's use 10-bit panel compared 6/8-bit for monitor) but you have to sit at a distance to view it. Any display that supports Full HD will show it to its full capablity, baring that you have the hardware to run it. 

Just bargain like you would do at your local store, else if you know that some has got the same model for less (than your qoutation) give them his/hers reference and you should be able to get down the price.

In my opinion I would get the biggest display that comes within my budget and also the monitor should have most inputs possible, like S-video, composite, component, HDMI, VGA etc.


----------



## psmontte (Feb 29, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> See if you look at close up then there is differnce but if you watch movies from say 8-9 ft (like I do) you'll not see any difference. And yes from that distance both 720p and 1080p looks same, even dvds look good.
> 
> Most lcd tvs below 37" would scale down the 1080p to 720p resolution as they don't support full HD (1080p). But if you get 37" or larger tv then, yes the picture is better (since most tv's use 10-bit panel compared 6/8-bit for monitor) but you have to sit at a distance to view it. Any display that supports Full HD will show it to its full capablity, baring that you have the hardware to run it.
> 
> ...


 
Pls. guide me how good are LCD monitors vis-a-vis LCD TV's when watching 780p content.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 1, 2008)

psmontte said:


> Pls. guide me how good are LCD monitors vis-a-vis LCD TV's when watching 780p content.



It's 720p and not 780p 
Anyways, you just can't explain it............you'll have to see it for yourself. If possible try out some demo at the shop. For only movies TV is definitely better.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2008)

which is better:
Dell SP2208WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam for *15,386* or 

Dell E248WFP Entry 24" WideScreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor Rs. *19,188

*Check the *Dell link* to analyze the products and give your comments. I am also looking for one. I had a 19"er and I am trying to get a bigger one.*
*


----------



## techtronic (Mar 3, 2008)

*24" is always better as the resolution suits perfectly for 1080p and 720p HD DVD and Blu-ray video playback alike.
Trust me I am having Dell E248WFP 24" Monitor myself.*


----------



## psmontte (Mar 3, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *24" is always better as the resolution suits perfectly for 1080p and 720p HD DVD and Blu-ray video playback alike.*
> *Trust me I am having Dell E248WFP 24" Monitor myself.*


 
If you had to choose between a 24" lcd tv & pc monitor, which would you choose for watching movies.

And what are the best format (with smallest file size) for movies?


----------



## techtronic (Mar 4, 2008)

It depends buddy, if you want to have good video quality as well as ultimate audio clarity (5.1), then HDRips are the best which come in the 1080p and 720p. Size is always a problem for HDRips ranging from 4.5 GB to even 15 GB for one movie.

DVDRips come in a 1.37 GB (2 CDs) or a 700 MB rip with single channel audio.

When it comes to choosing between LCD TV and LCD Monitor, I would go for a LCD Monitor as most of the time it comes with a DVI D Interface as well as a VGA Card and a HDMI Provision.

If you can get a LCD TV with all the above mentioned connectors then u can go for a LCD TV.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 4, 2008)

psmontte said:


> If you had to choose between a 24" lcd tv & pc monitor, which would you choose for watching movies.
> 
> And what are the best format (with smallest file size) for movies?



BTW, whats you budget and what will be the primary use of this monitor/tv?

As for file format, the HDrips are around 4GB+ for 720p and 8GB+ for 1080p on average.


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 5, 2008)

shakensoul said:


> I have ordered the Dell E248WFP for 17k all inclusive with 5 years warranty



How????? 
DELL quoted me ~22.5K for 2007WFP (Rs.18,806 in DELL website) with 5 yrs warranty. Please give me some bargaining tips.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 16, 2008)

Planning to buy the Dell 24" Widescreen may be not the Ultrasharp one. The price is INR 20,500 incl. VAT, what is the price of the 24" Ultrasharp one ? The price is not available at the Dell website.


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 16, 2008)

anubisX said:


> Planning to buy the Dell 24" Widescreen may be not the Ultrasharp one. The price is INR 20,500 incl. VAT, what is the price of the 24" Ultrasharp one ? The price is not available at the Dell website.



Well, there is a 24" Dell Ultrasharp model:

Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP

It's got all the INPUT connectivities you ever want:


> VGA (Analog), DVI-D (Digital) with HDCP, S-Video, Composite-video, Component-video, HDMI, DisplayPort, Stereo Audio-output


Impressive Color Reproduction, Viewing angle, Contrast ratio (abt 1000:1), Viewing angle & response time.

And the *price is JUST Rs. 58,000 + TAX + VAT* . I had inquired about this about a week back. He told me the prices of this model will come down after only 6 months. Also told me if the quantity you are buying is above 5 i.e. BULK orders, he will reduce the price.

BTW, if you are still interested in buying, have a look at this DETAILED review:
Dell 2408WFP Review


----------



## anubisX (Mar 16, 2008)

mg: Rs. 58,000 + VAT + Tax.......Man, I'll be sticking with the 24" 248WFP


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

You can buy a PS 3 and a 24" Dell E248WFP for this price


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont wanna bother about HD right now....still there is time to come.

i would like to have a good large screen with 170 degree viewing angle....and less than 5ms response time for my games..

I dont think there is any need of a 58k monitor right now.

I would recommend Dell SP2208WFP 22" Monitor....(very good buy but 160 viewing angle)


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

*^^ I still disagree. Investing a few more thousands will definitely help you in the long run by helping you to play Full HD (1920*1080). So its better to buy a 24" Dell than a 22"
*


----------



## anubisX (Mar 18, 2008)

The 24" Dell E248WFP is priced Rs.19,500 (incl. VAT). Do I need to change my graphics card ? I'm thinking of changing my FX 5200 with the Radeon X1550. Do you think will it be worth an upgrade ?


----------



## techtronic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Try buying a graphic card after checking its compatibility for 1920*1200 resolution *


----------

